# كيفية حساب الطاقة الساقطة علي المجمعات الشمسية المفراغة



## bashier (2 فبراير 2008)

كيفية حساب الطاقة الساقطة علي المجمعات الشمسية المفراغة نوع (( Evacuated Tube Collectors ))


----------



## bashier (2 فبراير 2008)

*المقصود هو كيفية حساب الطاقة الحرارية الساقطة علي المجمعات الشمسية*

المقصود هو كيفية حساب الطاقة الحرارية الساقطة علي المجمعات الشمسية


----------



## مهندسة 3 (3 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم يوجد طريقة لحساب شدة الإشعاع الشمسي الساقط وهي طريقة Ashrae إإن شاء الله سأزودكم بها


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2008)

ينتج الأنبوب المفرغ بحدود kcal/hr 30


----------



## القيادي (1 مايو 2008)

الله يعينكم على الحساب


----------



## السديم (2 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون الوصله مفيدة لكم لانني قراءتها بشكل سريع
اضغط هنا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يونيو 2008)

أخي السديم :

هذا النوع من الأنابيب هو النوع الأكثر تطوراً .
وهو يحتوي على سائل يتبخر بحرارة أشعة الشمس فيسخن قضيباً رفيعاً من النحاس ويعطي حرارته إلى شمعة نحاسية مثبتة في أعلاه وهي الوحيدة التي تكون على تماس مباشر مع المياه المطلوب تسخينها ، وبهذا لا يدخل الماء إلى الأنبوب أبداً .وتصل حرارة الشمعة النحاسية إلى 220 درجة مئوية. 
وطبعاً ، مردود هذا النظام أعلى من سابقيه ويعطي 3000 Kcal/h


----------



## السديم (3 يونيو 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> أخي السديم :
> 
> هذا النوع من الأنابيب هو النوع الأكثر تطوراً .
> وهو يحتوي على سائل يتبخر بحرارة أشعة الشمس فيسخن قضيباً رفيعاً من النحاس ويعطي حرارته إلى شمعة نحاسية مثبتة في أعلاه وهي الوحيدة التي تكون على تماس مباشر مع المياه المطلوب تسخينها ، وبهذا لا يدخل الماء إلى الأنبوب أبداً .وتصل حرارة الشمعة النحاسية إلى 220 درجة مئوية.
> وطبعاً ، مردود هذا النظام أعلى من سابقيه ويعطي 3000 Kcal/h



سلمت ياغالي على تعليق الجميل 
نفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله بالمشاركات الفعَّالة وبأصحابها .....


حياك الله يا أخي .


----------



## abdullah20000 (28 فبراير 2014)

bashier قال:


> المقصود هو كيفية حساب الطاقة الحرارية الساقطة علي المجمعات الشمسية


شكرا لك اخي على المشاركة القيمة​


----------

